# sexing centipedes



## warrenjsmith (Apr 14, 2013)

ive had my vietnamese giant centipede for a while now, and i was just wondering if anyone could help me sex it


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Someone on there will be able to tell you..Pedes.co.uk Discussion Forum • Index page


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

Dude u need to think twice before putting ur Wang anywhere near that thing


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> Dude u need to think twice before putting ur Wang anywhere near that thing


Dude, you need to think twice before making an unfunny joke that we've all heard a hundred times before.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

mrkeda said:


> Dude, you need to think twice before making an unfunny joke that we've all heard a hundred times before.


dude u need to follow someone else's posts who actually gives a :censor: about your opinion so jog on son:bash:


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

mikeyb said:


> dude u need to follow someone else's posts who actually gives a :censor: about your opinion so jog on son:bash:


You should pull your head out if you're think I'm following you. I mean, why would I go round and read posts from someone as illiterate as yourself?


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Obviously nothing on the telly tonight.


----------



## Lurchenstien (Mar 29, 2013)

I've wondered what sex my centipedes are, but I don't really fancy trying to find that out myself.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Some 'pedes can be sexed externally but most have to be sedated to find out. 
There are a few video's on youtube show how to do this, I believe one way is to drown it so that it is unconscious and then 'popping' the sex glands the same way hatchling snakes are sexed.


Type 'Sexing a Giant Centipede' into youtube and its all there. : victory:


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> Some 'pedes can be sexed externally but most have to be sedated to find out.
> There are a few video's on youtube show how to do this, I believe one way is to drown it so that it is unconscious and then 'popping' the sex glands the same way hatchling snakes are sexed.
> 
> 
> Type 'Sexing a Giant Centipede' into youtube and its all there. : victory:


 
Now that sounds better than the telly


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

or check this out >>> Anesthesic chamber for arthropods <<<


----------



## warrenjsmith (Apr 14, 2013)

thanks for all the replies, but Is there any way I can get an idea of the sex without knocking the centipede out?, because I was reading that on certain species the length of the terminal legs and the proportions of the forcipules to the head can be used to give an idea but I was wondering how accurate is this ?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

warrenjsmith said:


> I was reading that on certain species the length of the terminal legs and the proportions of the forcipules to the head can be used to give an idea but I was wondering how accurate is this ?


Thats going to depend on the species and how accurate the info that you read actually is. As you probably know much of the info on the internet is completely useless. If after doing a little research on the author of the info you believe that the information is good the you have the answer. 
There are at least 3 centipede groups on FB that have some knowledgeable people on them, perhaps you need to ask dedicated hobbyists.


----------

